# His/Hers Shifter Cable Issue



## 2OldGoats (Dec 11, 2016)

Greetings everyone!

I've got a '67 with a TH400 His/Hers floor shifter that I am scratching my head at. When I bought it in December, I could not get it to drop into 1st on either side (His or hers). Been trying to adjust the cable for the past couple of days at the transmission connection lever pin with no success. I can get it to drop into 1st, but then it won't go into park. If I adjust the cable to get it into park, I'm back where I started without being able to get it into 1st. There seems to be about a 1/8" shifter play in the cable when moving it back and forth. Is it time for a new shifter cable? Both connector ends fit snug and neither holes look oblong/worn. Shifter is a Hurst, not sure if that makes a difference.

Any insight or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

No expert, but this may help. From the 1968 manual for the TH-400 with His/Hers.

Put the tran/shifter in Park. Take off your cable at the transmission. Then measure the distance from the pin on the trans lever where you hook-up the cable to the bracket that holds the cable in place. The distance is shown as 7.260" or basically 7 1/4".

Get the distance correct and then install your cable. This way you will know that the cable end at the trans is not your problem.

I assume the shifter will cycle from Park to 1st without binding or hitting anything. If the shifter still does not drop down into 1st (you adjusted it in park so any problem will be in 1st), I would leave it in 1st, then go back under the car (with it securely blocked so it does not roll), remove the cable from the pin at the lever end, and then go back and pull the shifter all the way back into 1st. Then go underneath to see if you have a gap between the lever pin and the end of the cable that hooks to it.

My guess is that the cable may be aftermarket and too short or the incorrect one - so that is what you are determining.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*look at*

look at the pan bracket

make sure no one has modified it .. drilled new holes... bent it ...welded etc...

I see it looks like the cable is new also ....

make sure some one put the right pin in the end of the cable inside the shifter and the lever hole isnt wallowed out
inside the shifter ... you should be able to see it withe top plate off..there should be NOplay moving the shift handle

also a real dual gate cable is 3/4" ?? longer throw than a 2 speed one ... 

make sure the clips that hold the cable to the brackets are on correct and on the correct groove of the cable shielding ...

just an idea .....

Scott

oh ......... this may sound weird but..... and it may not make any difference but it may ...

I think the lever on the tranny shaft needs flipped over and the adjuster /cable nut needs to be on the outside ... not the clip ... to keep it all in a straight line..??

would somebody verify that for him ....


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

One more 'weird' thing. Later model A bodies with console shift had issues with cables going bad because of - and I'm not kidding here - missing ground straps. Without proper ground the cable was the best path to ground, causing the cable to heat up just enough to cause binding / breaking. I know it affected mid 70s cars, but I don't know how far back the issue went. 

So, if the cable is indeed bad, check your ground straps.


----------

